# [Regular Season Game 78] Houston Rockets vs. Orlando Magic



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(49-28)/(57-19)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, April 7, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Alston / Lee / Turkoglu / Lewis / Howard*


_*Preview*_


> Dwight Howard wasn't satisfied with the Orlando Magic's last win, saying performances like that were keeping the team from becoming one of the league's elite.
> 
> It wouldn't be a surprise to find out Howard feels the same way about Orlando's recent play against the Houston Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We should win this, and I expect Yao to dominate.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets win, Rafer goes 1-11 FG.
I am looking forward to seeing AB vs RA matchup at PG.:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Supposedly were playing one of the best defensive centers of all time


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I love our cheerleaders...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey I missed the begining, was Rafer given an ovation or boo'd at the beginning?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry is on the bench!


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice start by the Rockets and Yao. :headbang:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dwight has the most massive shoulders that I have ever seen. And I thought Kevin Willis ripped in his prime...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, enough with the jumpshots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry is in!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am so sick of the new rules against centers. Double teaming them before they even get a pass sent to them. Unbelievable.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In all honesty, I think Hedo Turkulu is the unsung hero of the Magic. Everybody says Dwight's the best, but in my opinion, Hedo is what makes the Magic contenders.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

anyone here?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Missed most of the 1st half, but we need to duplicate it. I'm calling bull**** on us having only 3 freebies.

And the big story tonight is none other than Rafer returning to the house he built.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Only 3 TO's at the half.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> And the big story tonight is none other than *Rafer returning to the house he built*.


With bricks?


lol


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

AB's decision making and Artest's stupid shot selection are starting to piss me off.
Until now,typical rafer alston game 1-5.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Artest doing his thing again. Shooting


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bill Worrell Calling Artest out...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing Brooks and Artest killing us. Take them out the game damn Adelman.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> With bricks?
> 
> 
> lol


Literally


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn feed went to Hornets/Heat. If this were a Cavs game up 40 it would never happen:rant:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Artest is 4/18.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Damn feed went to Hornets/Heat. If this were a Cavs game up 40 it would never happen:rant:


I think I'm watching the game in "turkish". xD

PS: **** you, Artest!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah looks like all the Justin.tv feeds are all Hornets/Heat..


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Got the lead heading into the 4th! Let's hold on to it. :boohoo:

Just gotta use this advice: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AlheyZmpB5OnIxyJ3e62hS.8vLYF?urn=nba,153523



> 7. Houston Rockets - Imagine where they'd be if the Rockets knew that they had a seven and a half-foot tall guy with skills who starts at center for them.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ lol no kidding


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its like very time Yao sticks his hands up its a foul. I just dont get it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Von ****ing Wafer.

Sometimes you hate him, sometimes you love him.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

20/20? Let's make it happen Yao!


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Of course just when I say that they sit him for 4 or 5 mins. Hopefully he gets back in after the timeout and closes this game out.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Man, I'm glad to have Landry back.
This team is so much better with Landry.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao makes a shot off the dribble over Howard!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I love Von!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Artest is ****ing up the teams FT%


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Once again Dwight Howard gets sonned by Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hey I missed the begining, was Rafer given an ovation or boo'd at the beginning?


I'm curious too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good win. And the annual domination of Yao vs Dwight continues.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We did a terrible job of getting Yao the ball when he was fronted. On the other hand, we did manage to capitalize in other ways.

Still, if we continue to allow Yao to be virtually taken out of creating offense for entire games at a time, it's over.


----------

